# Lakers pull offer to Lamar Odom



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Why hasn't his name been brought up much this offseason? Has he already resigned with the Lakers for a theater sized bag of Skittles and a Mnt. Dew or something?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*

Everyone knows he won't leave the Lakers, that's why. They just upped their offer to him to over $8m per year so he'll probably re-sign very soon.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Everyone knows he won't leave the Lakers, that's why. They just upped their offer to him to over $8m per year so he'll probably re-sign very soon.


I'd much rather see him fill the hole at SF the Blazers have. It'd take the Blazers up a notch in the West for sure.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



stevemc said:


> I'd much rather see him fill the hole at SF the Blazers have. It'd take the Blazers up a notch in the West for sure.


Clearly the Blazers don't feel the same way, though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Clearly the Blazers don't feel the same way, though.


They figure the same money for a backup PF is the way to go.... :whatever:
Whatever, it keeps my Mavs in the mix for that much longer.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*

Blazers made a good decision picking Milsap over Odom. Milsap has been one of the most physical forward in the league and this is one of the particular area Portland lacked last season. A bruising and willing banger down low like Milsap would do wonders when paired with Aldridge and Oden.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



OMGBaselRocks! said:


> Blazers made a good decision picking Milsap over Odom. Milsap has been one of the most physical forward in the league and this is one of the particular area Portland lacked last season. A bruising and willing banger down low like Milsap would do wonders when paired with Aldridge and Oden.


I thought Oden was supposed to be the banger to Aldridge's skill. Front court depth is nice but I guess they are sold on Outlaw at the 3?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



stevemc said:


> I thought Oden was *supposed* to be the banger to Aldridge's skill. Front court depth is nice but I guess they are sold on Outlaw at the 3?


yeah, you used the right word there. jury is out until he becomes healthy, milsap is an insurance just in case oden pulls another sam bowie type of season.



i dont know why outlaw is being used an outcast by some people, he can be a serious threat at the three, they also have that kid batum and that onced considered a lottery pick talent kind of dude in martell webster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*

The Lakers just rescinded a 3yr, 27mill deal. Things arent looking too good for both parties.

Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He would look good in a Heat jersey.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That's pretty surprising.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*

I really don't get it, as up and down as he is they still need him badly. Not just for the second unit, but as insurance for Bynum's health. With the way a couple of the top tier teams have re-tooled, I don't think they have much of a shot at repeating if he walks for nothing.

I'd be shocked if he wasn't in a Laker uni next year though despite that report.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Without Lamar Odumb, I take Spurs at 5 and Celtics at 5 in the playoffs.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

He'll wait for Utah to decide on whether to resign Millsap... then negotiate with Portland if they do.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom?*



stevemc said:


> They figure the same money for a backup PF is the way to go.... :whatever:
> Whatever, it keeps my Mavs in the mix for that much longer.


trail mix wakka wakka! lol but seriously we arent contending


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I get the feeling he really wants to start again and make more money to boot ! 

That's his choice but, he better be right because the Lakers will not sit and wait for him. And I hope he doesn't expect that last deal to pop up again because it just may not...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Who the **** believes he won't be back, honestly?

He will be back, there's no doubt about that. If not, then it's trouble for the lakers.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> Who the **** believes he won't be back, honestly?
> 
> He will be back, there's no doubt about that. If not, then it's trouble for the lakers.


The way the LATimes puts it, it sounds like both sides are at ends with each other. Odom wants his final contract to be worth something, Buss doesn't want to pay him. Now both sides are being stubborn so someone is going to have to cave in. He needs to be in a Mavs or Heat jersey next year. He's barely 30, still good enough to start and make starter money.

It'd be interesting to see us goto a run & gun style again with Dirk @ 5 and Odom @ 4. Yeah we'll give up 100 points a game but put up 120. How do you stop that pick and roll with out matching the smaller lineup?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

L.A. should sign David Lee instead and one more veteran like Gooden or Smith...


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeesh the thought of Odom on the Mavs is not a good one for us Spurs fans. 

LA definitely will sign him though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Yet it's believed that Odom has indeed received offers from the Miami Heat and Dallas Mavericks that -- because neither Florida nor Texas imposes state taxes -- are not as far away in value from the Lakers' presentation as it would seem.
> 
> Odom would have the ability with either the Heat or the Mavericks to sign a three-year, $19 million contract and negotiate a new deal with full Larry Bird rights in the summer of 2012 or take a five-year deal worth $34 million to bank more overall money, along with the state-tax benefits, than he could in a new three-year deal with the Lakers.


ESPN

Good ol Tax happy Cali. Why wouldn't he take the same money elsewhere and flip the bird to Buss?

Also, state taxes considered.. Artest isn't make much of anything. Lucky for the Lakers he's crazy like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If he leaves that team, their chances drop significantly.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

I hope he goes to either Portland or Dallas.

Utah will match milsap. That is probably what Odom and his agent is waiting for. Once Utah matches Milsap, they'll turn their focus to Odom.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

If the Lakers dont re-sign Odom I would like to see him back in Miami with the Heat.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The Laker offer was supposedly up to 4 years $36 million. I doubt the Blazers go higher than that.

He will be back.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The Laker offer was supposedly up to 4 years $36 million. I doubt the Blazers go higher than that.
> 
> He will be back.


IMO, he go back he's a *****. He'll be seen as crawling back cause Buss is the guy running ****. It's negotiations and business but the principal of the matter is they pulled the offer off the table calling his bluff. He's the difference at this point in the Lakers being favored and heavily favored thus holding the upper hand.


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

They can give his the same deal they gave Turkoglu. I think Odom is better for the Blazers Turk anyway.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Babir said:


> L.A. should sign David Lee instead and one more veteran like Gooden or Smith...


The Lakers cannot sign David Lee because they are over the cap and already used their MLE on Artest; they can resign Odom because he is one of their own players.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Unless he pulls a Latrell "I need to feed my family" Sprewell, his hands are tied. No one is going to cough up 8-10 mil, and LA isn't going to listen to any S&T that isn't going to seriously benefit them.

Don't they have his Bird rights also?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

f22egl said:


> The Lakers cannot sign David Lee because they are over the cap and already used their MLE on Artest; they can resign Odom because he is one of their own players.


Which makes the Lakers even more asinine for not giving a little more for Odom. Especially since two teams can offer him about the same amount all things considered.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

stevemc said:


> Which makes the Lakers even more asinine for not giving a little more for Odom. Especially since two teams can offer him about the same amount all things considered.


When you win a championship, you expect players to sign for a home team discount. Not to have to overpay for them. 

It would be a huge blow to lose Odom, but the principals should still be followed. Odom is not a good enough player to demand more to stay with his home team. If he leaves, he leaves the shot at more titles to go someone for similar money he could have got to begin with. No one is making this difficult other than Lamar Odom. Which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

R-Star said:


> When you win a championship, you expect players to sign for a home team discount. Not to have to overpay for them.
> 
> It would be a huge blow to lose Odom, but the principals should still be followed. Odom is not a good enough player to demand more to stay with his home team. If he leaves, he leaves the shot at more titles to go someone for similar money he could have got to begin with. No one is making this difficult other than Lamar Odom. Which doesn't surprise me.


I understand that but this is probably his last contract he'll get. Can't blame him for looking to get a contract of market value. Anderson Va-Jay-Jay got a 6 year contract for almost 50 million from his home team in contention. What Lamar is getting offered is an insult in comparison. I'm sure if I was a tool, er Lakers fan I'd see it the other way.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad move by Odom's camp to decline both rumored offers. Buss didn't allow one of the greatest players ever to extort him but somehow Odom (or his agent) thinks that this limbo will help him? To make things worse they supposedly stopped returning the Lakers FO calls while negotiating with Dallas and Miami. It was probably only a matter of time before Buss got fed up and pulled the offer. I mean why negotiate if you don't want to go a tad lower? All the Lakers did was go higher (from 7, to 8 and finally to 9 per), while Odom's camp is stuck at 10 for whatever reason.

Meh, I hope he still resigns, but I'm losing big time respect for him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It doesn't matter what anyone else got paid. All that matters is what he can be paid now. 

Assuming Utah matches on Millsap then Portland is the only other team that could offer him big money. They have already passed on him in favor of two other players and might even go after Lee before Odom. They are not going to give him a bigger deal than the Lakers.

And the Lakers won't do a sign and trade because they won't get any quality players back and they won't pay out big money for average players.

It is very likely that Odom comes back to the Lakers unless he wants to take a lower deal to spite the Lakers.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> I understand that but this is probably his last contract he'll get. Can't blame him for looking to get a contract of market value. Anderson Va-Jay-Jay got a 6 year contract for almost 50 million from his home team in contention. What Lamar is getting offered is an insult in comparison. I'm sure if I was a tool, er Lakers fan I'd see it the other way.


Just because Cleveland overpaid for Verajao doesn't mean the Lakers have to overpay for Odom. They are already offering him more money than any other team out there right now so I'm not sure why that would be an insult, especially for a third option off the bench. 

Nice shot at the Laker fans by the way. We're the tools yet you talk crap about us when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> Bad move by Odom's camp to decline both rumored offers.* Buss didn't allow one of the greatest players ever to extort him but somehow Odom (or his agent) thinks that this limbo will help him?* To make things worse they supposedly stopped returning the Lakers FO calls while negotiating with Dallas and Miami. It was probably only a matter of time before Buss got fed up and pulled the offer. I mean why negotiate if you don't want to go a tad lower?* All the Lakers did was go higher (from 7, to 8 and finally to 9 per), while Odom's camp is stuck at 10 for whatever reason.*
> 
> Meh, I hope he still resigns, but I'm losing big time respect for him.


:greatjob: 

The Lakers pulled the offer because Odom's camp stopped returning calls. All that does is make the Lakers look elsewhere..and that should be the last thing he wants. The Lakers have let big time talents go before and eventually recovered. But, no player will ever strong arm the Lakers. The Lakers always have a plan B !


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

LA68 said:


> The Lakers always have a plan B !


With no cap room and no real tradeable players, I doubt there is a plan B.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> IMO, he go back he's a *****. He'll be seen as crawling back cause Buss is the guy running ****. It's negotiations and business but the principal of the matter is they pulled the offer off the table calling his bluff. He's the difference at this point in the Lakers being favored and heavily favored thus holding the upper hand.


I mean, he's a stupid piece of crap for not taking the $9m offer over 4 years in the first place. That's really much more than the Lakers had to offer in order to give him the best per-year deal out there (even with high CA income taxes).

I do think this is posturing by the Lakers, but I also no longer expect Odom to return. If we could S&T him to Miami for Haslem and maybe another guy (Wright/Cook), I'd be at least semi-satisfied.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

sylaw said:


> With no cap room and no real tradeable players, I doubt there is a plan B.


I see your point. But they do have $13m in expirings (Farmar, Fisher, Morrison, Powell) and a few second rounders to deal, along with a couple $2m trade exceptions. I do believe that the Lakers would trade Fisher's contract if they don't bring Lamar back. However, for them to do so, the team would have to agree to cut him, and he'd re-sign with the Lakers for the minimum. 

There are a few big men out there that might be able to be had for that price, such as Nick Collison.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

R-Star said:


> When you win a championship, you expect players to sign for a home team discount. Not to have to overpay for them.
> 
> It would be a huge blow to lose Odom, but the principals should still be followed. Odom is not a good enough player to demand more to stay with his home team. If he leaves, he leaves the shot at more titles to go someone for similar money he could have got to begin with. No one is making this difficult other than Lamar Odom. Which doesn't surprise me.


Just like Trevor Ariza.

Just like James Posey.

Just like Mehmet Okur

Just like Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> Which makes the Lakers even more asinine for not giving a little more for Odom. Especially since two teams can offer him about the same amount all things considered.


The issue is money, Mr. "Asinine", it's years. I don't have much of a problem with the Lakers not wanting to give him 5 years. Odom F-d up bigtime here.

The Lakers made Lamar Odom. Not the other way around. This guy is pretty much irrelevant on Miami or Dallas or any other team that he could sign with this summer.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

f22egl said:


> The Lakers cannot sign David Lee because they are over the cap and already used their MLE on Artest; they can resign Odom because he is one of their own players.


We could sign and trade Sasha ! He would love that euro style. Run, shoot, not a lick of defense :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't know if anyone saw, but it says here that LO's camp agreed to the deal, but then it was pulled from the table.. as per espn

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4328376


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The issue is money, Mr. "Asinine", it's years. I don't have much of a problem with the Lakers not wanting to give him 5 years. Odom F-d up bigtime here.
> 
> The Lakers made Lamar Odom. Not the other way around. This guy is pretty much irrelevant on Miami or Dallas or any other team that he could sign with this summer.



Yeah, Odom F'd up. He should have put his numbers and starting over the team because like always, when contract time comes the team will **** you over big time.

The Lakers might show Odom but I think if he took the MLE in Dallas then the Lakers would be hurt just as much as his wallet. So although you and Laker fans might think it is stupid for him to throw away X amount of dollars, I think it is equally stupid for the Lakers to through away a chance at a title over $9 million.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

sylaw said:


> With no cap room and no real tradeable players, I doubt there is a plan B.


Actually , we can never know that. Practically every team is called about every player at some point or another. The Lakers, like every team, already know who is wanted by whom and what players they can get for them. 

And all the Lakers would need is a back up who fits the triangle. Like an Adam Morrison who was a dud with the Bobcats yet, could fit this system. Shannon Brown also. 

And remember, The Lakers have until September to care about this issue. No rush and there are always players who want to be Lakers if Odom doesn't. Maybe that's why so many players hang out or live in LA already ?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers did offer a 10mil, 10mil for 3 years and Lamar and his agent declined. Lamar is looking for alonger deal though, 5 years I believe. The Lakers offered 4 years 9 mil and 3 years 10 mil so far.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

sylaw said:


> Just because Cleveland overpaid for Verajao doesn't mean the Lakers have to overpay for Odom. They are already offering him more money than any other team out there right now so I'm not sure why that would be an insult, especially for a third option off the bench.


At the end of the day his accountant and/or agent are lying numbers out in front of him saying he will be paid about the same amount in the end. Since NBA contracts are guaranteed it doesn't matter if he get more per year, after taxes the numbers still come out relativity the same



> Nice shot at the Laker fans by the way. We're the tools yet you talk crap about us when you don't know what you're talking about.


:clap:
How do I not know what I'm talking about? I'm voicing my opinion on the subject based on the same information we've all been presented. I don't know what I'm talking about when talking about my own opinion on the matter? Just because I'm siding with the player's interest over your teams doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. 



> The issue is money, Mr. "Asinine", it's years. I don't have much of a problem with the Lakers not wanting to give him 5 years. Odom F-d up bigtime here.


There's a Buffalo Springfield song that says, "nobody is right when everybody is wrong"
Lakers are already over the salary cap, what's another million a year? It's Buss trying to be just as stubborn as Lamar's camp.



> The Lakers made Lamar Odom. Not the other way around. This guy is pretty much irrelevant on Miami or Dallas or any other team that he could sign with this summer.


They made him a bench player. I'm not going to get into how stupid this sounds or how typical of the fan base to say something like this but Lamar was doing pretty good Pre-Lakers in Miami.



> I mean, he's a stupid piece of crap for not taking the $9m offer over 4 years in the first place. That's really much more than the Lakers had to offer in order to give him the best per-year deal out there (even with high CA income taxes).


That's just it, they offer him what he could get elsewhere? How is that appreciation for the guy?

Anyway, this is how ugly negotiations can be in the 1st place. Both sides trying to squeeze the other for what's in their own best interest. Things tend to go better if one of the sides is willing to bend over and take the raw end of the deal.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

When you break down the #'s, a 5yr/$34mil max MLE deal may be better than 4yr/$36mil when you factor in things like state tax, playing time, job security, etc. If LA wanted to lock him up, a 5yr/40mil or 5yr/50mil deal would do it. LO probably feels like LA is lowballing him, but we'll see. An MLE deal in a non tax state may actually be his best offer yet monetarily.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Blah blibbidy blah blah blah


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> When you break down the #'s, a 5yr/$34mil max MLE deal may be better than 4yr/$36mil when you factor in things like state tax, playing time, job security, etc. If LA wanted to lock him up, a 5yr/40mil or 5yr/50mil deal would do it. LO probably feels like LA is lowballing him, but we'll see. An MLE deal in a non tax state may actually be his best offer yet monetarily.


All things considered the side Lakers was not giving as much as Odom would be giving.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> They made him a bench player. I'm not going to get into how stupid this sounds or how typical of the fan base to say something like this but Lamar was doing pretty good Pre-Lakers in Miami.


Oh really? For one season? Tell me, how far did the Clippers and Heat get in the playoffs with Odom as the man? Hell, tell me how far the Lakers got with Odom as Kobe's main sidekick?

Let me give you a big hint: not very far. Yeah, I sound really stupid...gimme a goddamn break.

Odom is a rockstar in LA. No one gives a **** about him in Miami, and you can be damn sure that no one gives a **** about him when he's in Dallas.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Yeah, Odom F'd up. He should have put his numbers and starting over the team because like always, when contract time comes the team will **** you over big time.
> 
> The Lakers might show Odom but I think if he took the MLE in Dallas then the Lakers would be hurt just as much as his wallet. So although you and Laker fans might think it is stupid for him to throw away X amount of dollars, I think it is equally stupid for the Lakers to through away a chance at a title over $9 million.


Odom just got finished with a contract that made him insanely overpaid. If he is going to throw away his legacy and any chance he has of winning another title over that amount of money, he is just as stupid.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh really? For one season? Tell me, how far did the Clippers and Heat get in the playoffs with Odom as the man? Hell, tell me how far the Lakers got with Odom as Kobe's main sidekick?
> 
> Let me give you a big hint: not very far. Yeah, I sound really stupid...gimme a goddamn break.
> 
> Odom is a rockstar in LA. No one gives a **** about him in Miami, and you can be damn sure that no one gives a **** about him when he's in Dallas.


Ugh...he was re-born in Miami. He and Pat Riley have had a relationship all the way back to when he was drafted, when Riley tried to find a way to get him to Miami. Him and Wade have a great relationship. And the fans of Miami loved him here and he's very much wanted back.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Odom just got finished with a contract that made him insanely overpaid. If he is going to throw away his legacy and any chance he has of winning another title over that amount of money, he is just as stupid.


Can't you guys just match any offer he gets if Dallas or someome tries to throw the MLE at him?

I figured that's the reason why Portland was a dangerous team, LA might not be willing to match Portland if they don't acquire Milsap.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

odom wasn't insanely overpaid. he mad 14 million. was supposed to make 11, but the trade kicker boosted it to 14. he's worth about 9 million per season, so that's $5 more than he should make.

if you want to talk bout being INSANELY overpaid, look at rashard. he's making $21ish million when he deserves no more than 10.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> At the end of the day his accountant and/or agent are lying numbers out in front of him saying he will be paid about the same amount in the end. Since NBA contracts are guaranteed it doesn't matter if he get more per year, after taxes the numbers still come out relativity the same.


How much tax savings in percentages can one get from signing in with a team in Texas compared to CA? Right now, the Lakers were offering $9 to $10 million while I have not seen anyone offer more than MLE. I doubt that they are relatively the same as you say it is unless there are numbers to back it up.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Tell me, how far did the Clippers and Heat get in the playoffs with Odom as the man?


Well, the Heat reached the second round with the rookie Wade & Odom as their big 2. Wade's _a lot_ better now. 

The more I think about it, Miami was really the only stop on his ride where he seemed to keep his head in the game. Wade's a whole lot better now than then, and Odom might be the perfect bookend to go along with Beasley. So the more I think about this the more I think that Miami should do everything in their power to convince Lamar to go there. It'd be the quickest way to keep Dwyane happy. If they let him opt out after year two, they can bump the second year salary by 175% using Early Bird Rights and give Lamar what he was looking for, more or less. Given the much lower cost of living on the Treasure Coast, there wouldn't be much difference in pay.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

sylaw said:


> How much tax savings in percentages can one get from signing in with a team in Texas compared to CA? Right now, the Lakers are offering $9 million while I have not seen anyone offer more than MLE. I doubt that they are relatively the same as you say it is unless there are numbers to back it up.


If memory serves (and it rarely does at my advanced age), the income tax in CA is 9% on the first million and 10% thereafter. (Yes, there are lower rates, but the 9% kicks in at an absurdly low figure which becomes moot when we're talking $8-$9 million/year.) So the state taxes would be roughly 10% of his income.

EDIT: And the state is considering jacking up taxes on the wealthy to make ends meet, so that 10% will probably go higher still (as will the 9% penultimate tax rate.)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sylaw said:


> How much tax savings in percentages can one get from signing in with a team in Texas compared to CA? Right now, the Lakers are offering $9 million while I have not seen anyone offer more than MLE. I doubt that they are relatively the same as you say it is unless there are numbers to back it up.


I'm still looking for numbers, but I've read on other sites and heard on Miami sports talk radio that the numbers are essentially even because there is no tax in Texas and Florida.



ehmunro said:


> Well, the Heat reached the second round with the rookie Wade & Odom as their big 2. Wade's _a lot_ better now.
> 
> The more I think about it, Miami was really the only stop on his ride where he seemed to keep his head in the game. Wade's a whole lot better now than then, and Odom might be the perfect bookend to go along with Beasley. So the more I think about this the more I think that Miami should do everything in their power to convince Lamar to go there. It'd be the quickest way to keep Dwyane happy. If they let him opt out after year two, they can bump the second year salary by 175% using Early Bird Rights and give Lamar what he was looking for, more or less. Given the much lower cost of living on the Treasure Coast, there wouldn't be much difference in pay.


...or how about the appeal of 3 left-handed starters? JO-Beas-Odom. Come to Miami!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh really? For one season? Tell me, how far did the Clippers and Heat get in the playoffs with Odom as the man? Hell, tell me how far the Lakers got with Odom as Kobe's main sidekick?
> 
> 
> Let me give you a big hint: not very far. Yeah, I sound really stupid...gimme a goddamn break.


How much was he signed for coming to Miami from the Clippers? It was 6 years $65 million. Lakers didn't make him. Maybe in your and other little purple and gold minds but elsewhere he was already a good player worth decent money.




> Odom is a rockstar in LA. No one gives a **** about him in Miami, and you can be damn sure that no one gives a **** about him when he's in Dallas.


:whatever:
Not many players are "rockstars" outside of the circus of big markets. Not every player wants that type of attention either. Do you have an interview where Lamar goes on about enjoying his Rockstar status in LA or is this just your opinion? You also act like Dallas and Miami aren't places to be in their own right. They aren't LA but LA isn't Miami and LA isn't Dallas either.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Odom just got finished with a contract that made him insanely overpaid. If he is going to throw away his legacy and any chance he has of winning another title over that amount of money, he is just as stupid.


That's your opinion as a Lakers fan and probably isn't what's in Lamar's best interest. For one, he's a bench role player. With either suitor he most likely be starting. At 30 years old and plenty of gas left in the tank I would think he would want to be a starter. Considering his legacy would be that of a glorified 6th man with the Lakers and not part of taking another team deeper into the playoffs. 2nd would be money and not bending over for Buss. Just because Artest sold out Malone style for a ring doesn't mean Odom should do the same.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Well, the Heat reached the second round with the rookie Wade & Odom as their big 2. Wade's _a lot_ better now.
> 
> The more I think about it, Miami was really the only stop on his ride where he seemed to keep his head in the game. Wade's a whole lot better now than then, and Odom might be the perfect bookend to go along with Beasley. So the more I think about this the more I think that Miami should do everything in their power to convince Lamar to go there. It'd be the quickest way to keep Dwyane happy. If they let him opt out after year two, they can bump the second year salary by 175% using Early Bird Rights and give Lamar what he was looking for, more or less. Given the much lower cost of living on the Treasure Coast, there wouldn't be much difference in pay.


Agreed that Lamar Odom was at his best when he was on Miami. You also have to remember that Odom's success happened under Stan Van Gundy, after Riley stepped down that season. There were some solid pieces along with Odom and Wade; Eddie Jones, Caron Butler, and Rafer Alston. 

Dwayne Wade is much better than he was back then and Michael Beasley and Mario Chalmers are good young pieces to build around. So signing Odom wouldn't be a bad bargain for them.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, SVG had good thing going with Wade, Butler, and Odom before he got canned.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Yeah, SVG had good thing going with Wade, Butler, and Odom before he got canned.


SVG wasn't canned until almost a year and a half after that, after Caron/Lamar/BG were gone, he had one year with Shaq, then got canned half way through the following year when GP/Toine/Posey were all in town.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> SVG wasn't canned until almost a year and a half after that, after Caron/Lamar/BG were gone, he had one year with Shaq, then got canned half way through the following year when GP/Toine/Posey were all in town.


Yeah I know, my point was just that core of guys had a good chemistry going in Miami. I guess SVG is basically irrelivent because he's in ORL, but I dont see why Odom, Wade and Beasly couldnt form a similar tandem. Wade is only getting better w/ experience and Odom & Beasley are two versatile forwads.... Miami would only be one or two more pieces away from contending imo. A good shotblocking big, and an impact 6th man and they would be a damn good team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

who would be your #2 guy? odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

afobisme said:


> *who would be your #2 guy?* odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


Dorrell Wright, ftw!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

afobisme said:


> who would be your #2 guy? odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


The same as last year, Dwyane Wade. Wade is options 1, 2 and on most days 3 as well. Odom has shown he's a good #4 guy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

afobisme said:


> who would be your #2 guy? odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


I think that the unknown could be good and bad. 

On any given night, Beasley or Odom could go off on you. JO showed glimpses of promise as a #2 or #3 option last season. Chalmers can contribute. And if you're looking past next season, odds are we will be adding another big piece that summer who can be a #2/#3 guy. Off the bench, you could look at Daequan as a 6th man option.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just can't believe L.A. is withholding the 5th year to a great free agent. They have to realize that there are teams that can offer him full midlevel in tax free states. I'll be shocked if Lamar caves before they do and signs for 4 years instead of 5.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

LA68 said:


> And all the Lakers would need is a back up who fits the triangle. Like an Adam Morrison who was a dud with the Bobcats yet, could fit this system. Shannon Brown also.


If Adam Morrison is the Lakers answer to losing Lamar Odom, you may as well just pave a yellow brick road for the Spurs to skip along to the finals.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

afobisme said:


> who would be your #2 guy? odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


Riley seems to be trying hard to land Boozer as well, so maybe he's our number 2 guy. Still don't think Odom is going to sign with the Heat but if he does and they trade Haslem/Wright for Boozer we would be looking at:

Chalmers
Wade
Odom
Boozer
JO

And then Beasley as our sixth man...

I'd say that is a pretty good squad...

All this is speculation of course but what's the offseason for?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

lol @ people overrating Odom

He had some good moments *in a contract year* and now he's this big commodity. Please....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What are you talking about? Statistically he had a down year and he's going to take a huge pay cut. If anything he showed he's a team player by playing the sixth man role in a contract year.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

sMaK said:


> What are you talking about? Statistically he had a down year and he's going to take a huge pay cut. If anything he showed he's a team player by playing the sixth man role in a contract year.


Sure, he's taking a pay cut, but thats actually his real value. As a Lakers fan, I've watched him underperform for too long. The image of him being a complete ***** in last years finals is still clear in my mind.

Odom will always be a disappearing act. He's lucky Buss even offered him that amount of money.

The Lakers would be better off with him resigning, but its not the end of the world if he doesn't.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

If the rumors of a 4 year/36 million dollar deal are true....than Odom will have proven himself to be a fool for turning down that money/security. He could sign with Miami or Dallas for a longer contract under the MLE, but he has the best shot at winning more rings with the Lakers. There is no guarantee of reproducing such success with the Heat or Mavs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if buss signs LO to something like a 5/42 contract, wouldn't that mean the taxes he'd have to pay next year would be less.. since you are allowed to scale the contracts by 10.5% each year? i guess that doesn't really matter though, since they'll probably be over the cap in each of the next 5 years.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Word on the street is Miami offered Odom a 5 year MLE deal and sent Utah/Memphis a 3 way trade proposal to aquire Boozer. 
Wade/Boozer/Odom nice!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah nice combo, but outside of their top 3 they'd be really thin.. since they'd probably have to give up 3 of their best 4 players... jermaine/beasley/haslem/chalmers to get booze and lo.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I agree. I wonder who they wanna ship off on their end of the deal. I'm sure JO is one, I still can't believe he is one of the highest payed players in the league, the guy pretty much fell off the map due to injuries.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if the lakers lose odom and ariza, then that is a huge loss to the defending champions. artest is a great player but we don't even know how he fits with the team. and just having artest on the roster is a risk in itself. you never know when ron ron is going to do something stupid.

i would have to see odom go to the celtics.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

afobisme said:


> yeah nice combo, but outside of their top 3 they'd be really thin.. since they'd probably have to give up 3 of their best 4 players... jermaine/beasley/haslem/chalmers to get booze and lo.


Not true...

Odom would be coming for the MLE, so no players lost.



> Now, the Heat are working furiously to deliver Lamar Odom(notes) and Carlos Boozer(notes) to the shores of Biscayne Bay. The Heat are trying to sell Odom on a five-year, $34 million contract at the mid-level exception, and a league executive with knowledge of the talks says Miami has also hatched a three-way proposal with the Utah Jazz and Memphis Grizzlies to secure Boozer.
> 
> The essentials of a possible deal would include Miami sending forward Udonis Haslem(notes) and Dorell Wright to Utah. Because Memphis is under the cap, Utah could move Wright’s $2.8 million salary to the Grizzlies and save itself approximately $5.6 million with salary and luxury-tax payments. Memphis would probably get cash and picks for its trouble. The Heat would have to send one more small contract to make the math on the salary exchange work.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-odomboozer071509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

O'Neal / Anthony / Magloire
Boozer / Beasley / 
Odom / Moon / J.Jones / Diawara / Beasley
Wade / Cook 
Chalmers / Quinn / Beverley


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Not true...
> 
> Odom would be coming for the MLE, so no players lost.
> 
> ...


they would have a pretty good starting lineup even without odom. the problem is they need a better coach to bring the best out of this group of players. they were terribly coached last year.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Did you even watch them? How exactly were they terribly coached?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-odomboozer071509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> O'Neal / Anthony / Magloire
> Boozer / Beasley /
> ...



Out of curiosity, who thinks this lineup can compete with Boston, Orlando and/or Cleveland in a 7 game series?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I just can't believe L.A. is withholding the 5th year to a great free agent. They have to realize that there are teams that can offer him full midlevel in tax free states. I'll be shocked if Lamar caves before they do and signs for 4 years instead of 5.


You don't give a 5 year contract to an aging player. They didn't give it to Posey and I doubt they give it to Odom. There's no way of knowing what the new CBA will look like and as I understand that's one of the major factors why the Lakers are reluctant to offering deals longer than 4 years (or it could be just a random forum guy's guess ). 

Whichever way you spin it, it's pretty clear that Odom's camp dropped the ball here. Refusing 36/4 and 27/3 is just not being realistic. And all of this after rambling about how he loves the city, has made all the money he needed and how he'll be back in October to defend the championship. Was it weed or candy... I can't decide.

p.s.: still hoping he comes back, though. Miami or Dallas... pffft.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Now that Cali plans to Legalize Pot I don't think Odom is going anywhere.

And, yeah if he wanted to not be treated like this by Buss he shouldn't have said all the garbage about wanting to stay and not shown his hand at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^How is he being treated? He was gradually offered more and more money, despite clearly having no other hard solid offers on the table. Everyone wants him back, he supposedly wants to be back, he's still being offered more than anywhere else and considering how overpaid he was during his Laker tenure, I doubt he'll have trouble feeding his family with a slight paycut while having the chance to be part of something really special. Meh, I'm really trying to understand where he's coming from, but I just can't find a reasonable explanation anymore.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^How is he being treated? He was gradually offered more and more money, despite clearly having no other hard solid offers on the table. Everyone wants him back, he supposedly wants to be back, he's still being offered more than anywhere else and considering how overpaid he was during his Laker tenure, I doubt he'll have trouble feeding his family with a slight paycut while having the chance to be part of something really special. Meh, I'm really trying to understand where he's coming from, but I just can't find a reasonable explanation anymore.


Being treated like he's the one with out any weight in negotiations. You'll get treated that way in negotiations if you lead the other side to believe you want what they have to offer. Trust me I was in sales for several years. If someone was sold on a car you could **** em, if they weren't you had to make sure the rest of the deal helped sell the car. Lamar was sold on the car, told everyone he was sold on the car then wanted to make the deal better for himself once numbers came up. His biggest mistake was going public about how much he'd like to stay.

And he's being offered around what he could get elsewhere is probably his biggest beef. That and being 6th man when he could be starting for either Miami or Dallas for the same pay is probably his hangup. That and it's probably his last contract so he wants to get the most out of it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If the Lakers lose out on him and don't win the title next year based off an extra 2 years they're fools. They need to stop trying to be so frugal..every dynasty has that hangover with bad contracts, it depends on how good your GM how quickly you return to contention. Kupchak did it in what, 4 years the first time? That's not bad.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I wonder how Kobe feels about this situation since he's been adamant of having a championship caliber roster around him in the past.

According to a Lakers appearance on the Jimmy Kimmel Show, Odom also gets the most flack from Phil Jackson and I wonder how much that plays into the bittersweet situation that the Candyman is facing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Out of curiosity, who thinks this lineup can compete with Boston, Orlando and/or Cleveland in a 7 game series?


I think Beasley would have to go out in a deal for some players

my idea is Beasley and JJ and cash to buy out JJ next year for Conley and Marc Gasol

to me, Beasley would be a great building block next to Thabeet, Gay, and Mayo. I guess the situation with Zach Randolph could change this, and make this deal unlikely. Is that deal going to go through?

that would leave the Heat with 

Conley
Wade
Odom
Boozer
Gasol

to me, that lineup looks like a contender. A good mix of vets and young players. 

as I mentioned on the Heat board though, I think this is all a rouse by Odom and his agent to get more money out of LA. This is all very unlikely.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> who would be your #2 guy? odom can't be that. beasley is still unproven. they would need 2 more good players to be a 2nd tier team.


Beasley put up 14/5 numbers his rookie season while switching positions and being forced to remake his game for the position switch. At this point I think he's proven as much as Shaqeem Abdul Chamberussell. He & Odom are a pretty good pair of forwards to build around. If the Boozer rumours come to fruition, they have their #2 option, and a lot more firepower to boot.



mjm1 said:


> If the rumors of a 4 year/36 million dollar deal are true....than Odom will have proven himself to be a fool for turning down that money/security. He could sign with Miami or Dallas for a longer contract under the MLE, but he has the best shot at winning more rings with the Lakers. There is no guarantee of reproducing such success with the Heat or Mavs.


Is he going to be auctioning those rings off after his career is over? Why should he value a _chance_ at more rings over financial security? If he goes to Miami and they do add Boozer, he'll have a shot there, as well.



afobisme said:


> yeah nice combo, but outside of their top 3 they'd be really thin.. since they'd probably have to give up 3 of their best 4 players... jermaine/beasley/haslem/chalmers to get booze and lo.


Boozer's a salary dump, so O'Neal wouldn't be going anywhere. Boozer would be replacing Haslem at the cost of a backup swingman, something the Heat have in profusion. But, if they add The Booze & Candyman, they probably start both players, with Beasley becoming the first forward off the bench, so Wright would be extraneous anyway.



hobojoe said:


> Out of curiosity, who thinks this lineup can compete with Boston, Orlando and/or Cleveland in a 7 game series?


If they add Boozer & Odom at the cost of Haslem & Wright? I think they could compete. For the same reason that Cleveland was able to compete despite having a starting backcourt with two guys under 6'2", whose primary reserve guard was 6'1", and whose starting PF was the Undead Corpse of Ben Wallace. When you have one of the three best basketball players alive, you don't need a lot out of the supporting cast to make the playoffs, as the 2009 Heat proved. Their second option was the late Jermaine O'Neal (RIP) and their third option a rookie forward moving to the 3 after a lifetime at the 4. But add Boozer & Odom and this supporting cast would be considerably better.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm surprised the Magic haven't went after Odom with their 8+ million TPE. This lineup would be sick:

Nelson
Carter
Lewis
Odom
Howard

Bass, Anderson, Gortat and Pietrus would be coming off the bench.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Beasley put up 14/5 numbers his rookie season while switching positions and being forced to remake his game for the position switch. At this point I think he's proven as much as Shaqeem Abdul Chamberussell. He & Odom are a pretty good pair of forwards to build around. If the Boozer rumours come to fruition, they have their #2 option, and a lot more firepower to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beasley also didn't start. played off the bench and got 25 MPG. he's got potential and will most likely be good, but he's not proven yet. no one really considered him a #2 guy behind dwade last year, which is partly why the heat lost so early in a weak eastern conference (really weak supporting cast, no #2 guy). i don't think he even got much 4th quarter action in his rookie season.

i don't get how this will happen under the circumstance you've brought up. what would miami give to utah? other expirings and a draft pick? so basically they would turn boozer into a draft pick, which would probably be a pick in the late teens or early 20's. that would be a horrible trade. utah could easily do better than that. bottom line is that outside of beasley, the heat have nothing of value to offer the jazz.

what about the lakers? haslem for odom straight up? why would buss pay $14.2 million for haslem? a possibility is haslem + a draft pick, but why would buss pay so much for a pick that won't be high if miami is going to retain so many of their better players and still acquire LO and boozer.


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

The Jazz don't want Boozer, and they don't want to take any salary. They are dumping salary to match for restricted free agent Paul Millsap.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

odom is a not a small forward 

i repeat ODOM IS NOT A SMALL FORWARD

he's re-signing with the lakers


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

afobisme said:


> beasley also didn't start. played off the bench and got 25 MPG. he's got potential and will most likely be good, but he's not proven yet. no one really considered him a #2 guy behind dwade last year, which is partly why the heat lost so early in a weak eastern conference (really weak supporting cast, no #2 guy). i don't think he even got much 4th quarter action in his rookie season.
> 
> i don't get how this will happen under the circumstance you've brought up. what would miami give to utah? other expirings and a draft pick? so basically they would turn boozer into a draft pick, which would probably be a pick in the late teens or early 20's. that would be a horrible trade. *utah could easily do better than that*. bottom line is that outside of beasley, the heat have nothing of value to offer the jazz.
> 
> *what about the lakers? haslem for odom straight up? why would buss pay $14.2 million for haslem? a possibility is haslem + a draft pick, but why would buss pay so much for a pick that won't be high if miami is going to retain so many of their better players and still acquire LO and boozer.*


Utah doesn't want Booze, their trying to shed some contract for space to lock Milsapp down. Which is where we (the Heat) come in with our offer. Udonis would be included for Utah, yes not as talented but it is something at least. Besides if Utah can do better than that (while still shedding salary) where the offers at?? i haven't heard jack, cept for that Bulls 3-way, and that fell through for the time being. 

As for the Lamar part of you're post, where you getting 14 mil for Haslem?? he don't make that kinda money. Besides, if we did land Lamar it'd be as a FA for the full MLE for 5 years, which in case you haven't noticed, is right around the total money offer you guys are offering right now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> beasley also didn't start. played off the bench and got 25 MPG. he's got potential and will most likely be good, but he's not proven yet. no one really considered him a #2 guy behind dwade last year, which is partly why the heat lost so early in a weak eastern conference (really weak supporting cast, no #2 guy). i don't think he even got much 4th quarter action in his rookie season.


If the Heat add Boozer & Odom he'll still be on the bench in the fourth quarter. But he can work with either forward, and he'll be an ace sixth man.



afobisme said:


> i don't get how this will happen under the circumstance you've brought up. what would miami give to utah? other expirings and a draft pick? so basically they would turn boozer into a draft pick, which would probably be a pick in the late teens or early 20's. that would be a horrible trade. utah could easily do better than that. bottom line is that outside of beasley, the heat have nothing of value to offer the jazz.


Miami will send the absolute minimum to Utah, about $10 million in salary, along with the cash to release Dorrell Wright, which will be forwarded to Memphis in the rumoured scenario. It allows Utah to shave five million off payroll, and lessen the bite from matching Milsap. Miami would just sign Odom outright and give him an opt out after year two, allowing the Heat to give him a 175% raise. So everyone would be happy.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

DANNY said:


> odom is a not a small forward
> 
> i repeat ODOM IS NOT A SMALL FORWARD


:nonono:
He's played it in the past and has the ball handing and shooting range to do it again. Just because he's not exclusively lined up at the position doesn't mean he can't/won't play at the 3. You really think everyone is pulling the thought of him playing at the 3 out of our ass? He can defend 3s and 4s alike. This is why you see the word "versatility" brought up when his name is mentioned. IE more reason for him to ask for more money IMO.



> he's re-signing with the lakers


Right now? Pen in hand, ink on paper? :whatever:
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> If the Heat add Boozer & Odom he'll still be on the bench in the fourth quarter. But he can work with either forward, and he'll be an ace sixth man.
> 
> 
> 
> Miami will send the absolute minimum to Utah, about $10 million in salary, along with the cash to release Dorrell Wright, which will be forwarded to Memphis in the rumoured scenario. It allows Utah to shave five million off payroll, and lessen the bite from matching Milsap. Miami would just sign Odom outright and give him an opt out after year two, allowing the Heat to give him a 175% raise. So everyone would be happy.


i just read the rumor with memphis joining in with the festivities. with memphis, i guess anything could happen - they are the worst franchise in the league (more than the clips). this deal looks like a last option move for utah though, since they only get $$$ relief and nothing else. if they were smart, they'd explore other better options first (maybe do a deal where they unload an expiring or get a decent pick PLUS $$$ relief). trading a valuable piece like boozer to save yourself $4 million is kinda stupid, because i think you should be able to get more for him. 

LO signing for the MLE is a definite possibility too, but i don't see why he'd take less money to go to a team that isn't even contending. portland would probably throw more money at him too.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Technically, Miami can do it without the Grizz help, by doing 2 seperate deals with the Jazz. by trading Udonis/Dorrell/Quinn or some one of the sort for Booze, and then the 2nd move would be our 4.5 mil Trade Exception for CJ Miles. Which would give them the money to help with Milsapp.(I could possibly be off on this). I'm sure the Heat rather not since CJ runs through 2010.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

afobisme said:


> LO signing for the MLE is a definite possibility too, but i don't see why he'd take less money to go to a team that isn't even contending. portland would probably throw more money at him too.


But it really isn't all that less money. if the Lakers offer 3 years, the Heat's offer is bigger at 34, and if the Lakers offer 4 yrs, it's 36 with the Heat's 34 right behind. That's not mentioning getting taxed out the *** in LA, and not getting hit at all with the tax in Miami.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stevemc said:


> :nonono:
> He's played it in the past and has the ball handing and shooting range to do it again. Just because he's not exclusively lined up at the position doesn't mean he can't/won't play at the 3. You really think everyone is pulling the thought of him playing at the 3 out of our ass? He can defend 3s and 4s alike. This is why you see the word "versatility" brought up when his name is mentioned. IE more reason for him to ask for more money IMO.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he can play the 3 on occasion but if youre penciling him as a full time 3, you obviously didnt watch him play the last 3 years. 
whatever floats your boat i guess. easier to squeeze than fit the piece.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> But it really isn't all that less money. if the Lakers offer 3 years, the Heat's offer is bigger at 34, and if the Lakers offer 4 yrs, it's 36 with the Heat's 34 right behind. That's not mentioning getting taxed out the *** in LA, and not getting hit at all with the tax in Miami.


already did numbers on the lakers forum.

if lo gets 4/36 it turns out to be $32.4 million/4 years vs. $34 million/5 years. im sure odom could fetch a 1 year $1.6 million contract in 4 years. people are putting too much weight on the no state tax thing.

it's about 10% state tax, so it's not as much as it is overstated.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i just read the rumor with memphis joining in with the festivities. with memphis, i guess anything could happen - they are the worst franchise in the league (more than the clips). this deal looks like a last option move for utah though, since they only get $$$ relief and nothing else. if they were smart, they'd explore other better options first (maybe do a deal where they unload an expiring or get a decent pick PLUS $$$ relief). trading a valuable piece like boozer to save yourself $4 million is kinda stupid, because i think you should be able to get more for him.
> 
> LO signing for the MLE is a definite possibility too, but i don't see why he'd take less money to go to a team that isn't even contending. portland would probably throw more money at him too.


Memphis doesn't make out badly in the scenario, they basically take a draft pick to release Dorrell Wright (or, alternatively try and talk Boston into paying them to release Tony Allen in exchange for Wright). Utah's tried to get more for Boozer, but so far no one's playing. If they can turn a player they don't want into a useful roleplayer (Haslem) and $4-$5 million in payroll savings, they haven't done badly. If they could, in turn, convince a team with a significant TPE to take Haslem for a first rounder (Denver or Orlando, I guess), then they've generated a valuable TPE of their own, while eliminating their luxury tax burden.

As for Odom, I would guess that Miami & Portland are the two leading contenders at this point.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

odom to miami is a pipe dream. if odom is dumb enough to take a full MLE over 4/36 year i wont blame laker management for not bringing him back. no need to re-sign a dumb player like that. the real player for odom's service is portland. we'll have to wait until friday to see if anything materialize.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

afobisme said:


> already did numbers on the lakers forum.
> 
> if lo gets 4/36 it turns out to be $32.4 million/4 years vs. $34 million/5 years. im sure odom could fetch a 1 year $1.6 million contract in 4 years. people are putting too much weight on the no state tax thing.
> 
> it's about 10% state tax, so it's not as much as it is overstated.


i was only refuting that the contract isn't less money as some make it out to be just because it's a MLE deal. In fact, as you pointed out it's more money... that's all i was gettin at.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wade + *ANY* help is a threat in a short playoff series. If they can put together Wade, Odom and Boozer..and they can stay healthy which is a big IF, It really doesn't matter who the others are, that team can get into the playoffs. 

Once in the playoffs, anything is possible. The Heat should probably over pay to make that happen. IMO


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DANNY said:


> odom to miami is a pipe dream. if odom is dumb enough to take a full MLE over 4/36 year i wont blame laker management for not bringing him back. no need to re-sign a dumb player like that. the real player for odom's service is portland. we'll have to wait until friday to see if anything materialize.


Except that if there's an opt out after year two then Odom can pocket $12 million for the first two years, and then sign a three year extension for another $30 million or so. Given the tax/cost of living differences between Miami & LA, he'd make more in Miami over five years than he would taking LA's offer.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Except that if there's an opt out after year two then Odom can pocket $12 million for the first two years, and then sign a three year extension for another $30 million or so. Given the tax/cost of living differences between Miami & LA, he'd make more in Miami over five years than he would taking LA's offer.


He's still DUMB if he doesn't want to be a Laker. daarr.... :drool2:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Except that if there's an opt out after year two then Odom can pocket $12 million for the first two years, and then sign a three year extension for another $30 million or so. Given the tax/cost of living differences between Miami & LA, he'd make more in Miami over five years than he would taking LA's offer.


How would he do that? If Miami signed him to only a two-year deal, they wouldn't own his Bird Rights.


Whoops...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> He's still DUMB if he doesn't want to be a Laker. daarr.... :drool2:


...but not as DUMB as you two for not understanding the CBA.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> ...but not as DUMB as you two for not understanding the CBA.


Round 12... He's not being offered much over what other teams can offer him at the end of the day, all things considered. Guess considering state income tax, cost of living and playing time aren't factors here. Jesus would sign with the Lakers for a bag of Funions and a subscription to Playboy according to the Purple and Gold short bus.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

stevemc said:


> Jesus would sign with the Lakers for a bag of Funions and a subscription to Playboy according to the Purple and Gold short bus.


You're right. That's what I said. No. What I said was that the "He can sign two years in Miami, then re-sign for 3yrs/$30m" statement is completely untrue.

I guess not everything is bigger in Texas...









Also, Jesus was a short Jew with a silly beard and long hair. There is no way he would be good at basketball.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The latest update is that Odom will sign with the Heat by the end of the week. Hopefully the Boozer deal is soon to follow.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You're right. That's what I said. No. What I said was that the "He can sign two years in Miami, then re-sign for 3yrs/$30m" statement is completely untrue.
> 
> I guess not everything is bigger in Texas...
> 
> ...


I'm making the point that the fan base can be blinded by their teams success to think it means more to players than anything else. And yes, bird rights don't come only after 2 years. I know this. Didn't argue it. My point has been through the whole thread is all things considered the Lakers aren't offering him the best deal for him individually. It's just the refusal for any Laker fan to accept that is where the Jesus comment comes from.

Nice image fail btw.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> The latest update is that Odom will sign with the Heat by the end of the week. Hopefully the Boozer deal is soon to follow.


Link/source?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Funny thing is, neither side has any cards here, really..... L.A. has no alternative if Lamar leaves, and Lamar has nobody else who will pay him as much money. If LA doesnt think he's worth it, then let his *** walk(which it look like Buss will do). If you do think he's worth it, give him his 5yr/40-45mil and call it a day. 

If LA wants him, they surely are using the market to lowball him. Albeit, it's his best offer but Odom may see it as a sign of disrespect or under appreciation. He can go to somewhere like Miami and be a featured guy like Hedo Turkoglu, instead of a 6th man.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

If Utah matches Millsap, then Portland will have an opportunity to go after Lamar Odom. If Portland has any interest, at worst Odom can get what LA is currently offering him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You're right. That's what I said. No. What I said was that the "He can sign two years in Miami, then re-sign for 3yrs/$30m" statement is completely untrue.
> 
> I guess not everything is bigger in Texas...
> 
> ...


Hey, Jews can ball.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I was saying Lamar was going to end up in Miami for a long time now. There was a video of Pat Riley and Dwyane Wade tampering with Odom before a Laker-Heat game. It was on youtube but I can't find it anymore. This was around 2007-08... 

plus, Los Angeles has been using Odom as a whipping boy for far too long. It's ridiculous that a guy like Odom, who could average like 20/8/6 on any other team is sitting on the bench for the Lakers and only taking a few shots per game. The Lakers and Kobe Bryant got lucky the guys around him didn't say a word and complied. 

Now it will come to bite them in the butt. Odom won't be the whipping boy anymore for Phil. Heck, even Kobe on a Jimmy Kimmel interview was taking shots at Lamar. 

The Heat had a good thing going in 2003-2004 with Odom and Wade. The Shaq trade was just a rental cause Riley/Miami wanted a championship so bad.

I will be happy to welcome you back to Miami, Lamar!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> It's ridiculous that a guy like Odom, *who could average like 20/8/6 on any other team* is sitting on the bench for the Lakers and only taking a few shots per game.


He's never done that. And he never will, no matter what team he plays for.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> I was saying Lamar was going to end up in Miami for a long time now. There was a video of Pat Riley and Dwyane Wade tampering with Odom before a Laker-Heat game. It was on youtube but I can't find it anymore. This was around 2007-08...
> 
> plus, Los Angeles has been using Odom as a whipping boy for far too long. It's ridiculous that a guy like Odom, who could average like 20/8/6 on any other team is sitting on the bench for the Lakers and only taking a few shots per game. The Lakers and Kobe Bryant got lucky the guys around him didn't say a word and complied.
> 
> ...


:lol: you can't be serious, can you? first of all, LO hasn't gone to miami yet.. so don't start the "i told you so's" just yet. and you think LO could average 20/8/6 for a full year? hilarious.. i wonder why he hadn't done it in the 6 years before becoming a laker (on SCRUB teams).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> stevemc said:
> 
> 
> > Damian Necronamous said:
> ...


The Non-Qualifying Veteran Free Agent Exception allows a team to give said free agent 120% of his previous year's salary. Though, in this case, I did make one mistake, he would have to have an opt out after the first year of the new deal (because the team can't have Early Bird rights to the player). Using the Non-Bird Exception they could give Lamar 6/50, though the last $43-$45 million would need to be on one of those *wink* *wink* *nudge* *nudge* deals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

afobisme said:


> :lol: you can't be serious, can you? first of all, LO hasn't gone to miami yet.. so don't start the "i told you so's" just yet. and you think LO could average 20/8/6 for a full year? hilarious.. i wonder why he hadn't done it in the 6 years before becoming a laker (on SCRUB teams).


Hmmm...he was part of the re-birth of the Miami Heat back in 2003, and part of a team that took the #1 seed to 6 games in the 2nd round. SCRUB team?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like how Odom has a limited role on a title team and he's a whipping boy who should be used more whereas a veteran player who could put up decent numbers elsewhere sacrifices for a title and he's ringchasing.

And let's not act like for 3 years before the Lakers got so stacked they weren't relying on Odom to be more of a factor to no avail, let's not act like he's been done so dirty.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Report: Heat offer contract to Odom


> The Miami Heat and Lamar Odom have discussed a deal that would approach the $9 million salary the free-agent forward nearly agreed to last week with the Los Angeles Lakers before talks broke down, the South Florida Sun-Sentinel has reported.
> 
> The Heat, who traded Odom to the Lakers five years ago in the trade that brought Shaquille O'Neal to South Florida, have made Odom a firm offer to return, according to The Associated Press. The offer is believed to be a five-year package worth around $35 million, the AP reported.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Hmmm...he was part of the re-birth of the Miami Heat back in 2003, and part of a team that took the #1 seed to 6 games in the 2nd round. SCRUB team?


they were a scrub team that made it to the 2nd round because the east was so pathetic. i guess the heat weren't absolute scrubs that year, but they were closer to being scrubs than they were to being a good team.

anyways, LO will never average 20 points and 6 assists per game.. just like he will never make the cut for the all-star nod.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

afobisme said:


> they were a scrub team that made it to the 2nd round because the east was so pathetic. i guess the heat weren't absolute scrubs that year, but they were closer to being scrubs than they were to being a good team.
> 
> anyways, LO will never average 20 points and 6 assists per game.. just like he will never make the cut for the all-star nod.


So you're saying he should just sit on the Laker bench and waste the last years of his career never knowing if he could accomplish more than just being a 6th man on a championship team?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Exactly. He's accomplished what he needs to. He won a championship. He should go the Ariza route and go where the money is at. This is his final big contract, might as well get the best out of it. If he does leave LA, huge, huge blow.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

stevemc said:


> So you're saying he should just sit on the Laker bench and waste the last years of his career never knowing if he could accomplish more than just being a 6th man on a championship team?


never knowing? he had 6 years before coming to the lakers, and 3 years with the lakers (where he was the #2 guy) and he couldn't get it done.

by my count, he's had 9 years to prove himself to be a superstar. there's a reason why teams were chasing hedo turkoglu with $10+ million contracts, while none other than the lakers were offering lamar anything over the MLE. 



HB said:


> ^Exactly. He's accomplished what he needs to. He won a championship. He should go the Ariza route and go where the money is at. This is his final big contract, might as well get the best out of it. If he does leave LA, huge, huge blow.


i think you might have your facts mixed up. first of all, trevor signed with the rockets for the MLE, which was what he could have received from the lakers (or possibly more). if you want to count the pennies, im sure the lakers would more likely play in more playoff games than the rockets, so you can add the playoff bonus there too. 

and if you're saying LO should go to where the money is, then i'm glad that you and i agree that LO should return to the lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> So you're saying he should just sit on the Laker bench and waste the last years of his career never knowing if he could accomplish more than just being a 6th man on a championship team?


What more does he have to accomplish? He won a championship playing 30 minutes a game...basically starter minutes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The money in Trevor's case is not the same. Texas taxes and California taxes are world's apart.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HB said:


> The money in Trevor's case is not the same. Texas taxes and California taxes are world's apart.


the actual outcome is not worlds apart, so who cares? only half of your salary is applied to state taxes, too. looks like texas has no state income tax, so the difference is 5%. but in that case don't forget to add to the fact that the lakers will make more playoff rounds than the rockets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Will he be saving money? Why yes he will.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's not the question. the question is, will he be making more money? and the answer is we don't know. lakers could have paid him more if his agent wasn't so dumb, and since the rockets are a lottery bound team now and the lakers are still a top dog, trevor isn't making his playoff bonuses anymore (i think he made about 200k). oh, and being in LA playing for one of the league's top franchises isn't going to hurt your chances at scoring an endorsement deal.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

afobisme said:


> they were a scrub team that made it to the 2nd round because the east was so pathetic. i guess the heat weren't absolute scrubs that year, but they were closer to being scrubs than they were to being a good team.
> 
> anyways, LO will never average 20 points and 6 assists per game.. just like he will never make the cut for the all-star nod.


In his one season in Miami's system he averaged 17.1pts, 9.7rebs, 4.1ast, 1.1stls, and a block.... Man, if that's not an all star then what the **** is? Of course he's not gonna put up those #'s only playing 29mins off the bench. Give him 35+ mins as a primary guy and he can be a great player for many teams.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> In his one season in Miami's system he averaged 17.1pts, 9.7rebs, 4.1ast, 1.1stls, and a block.... Man, if that's not an all star then what the **** is? Of course he's not gonna put up those #'s only playing 29mins off the bench. Give him 35+ mins as a primary guy and he can be a great player for many teams.


last year was the only season he averaged under 30 mpg in his career. that means in the previous 4 years he was with the lakers, he averaged anywhere between 37 to 40 minutes per game. 

kind of ironic, because you're using purely stats to gauge a player's value. and it's not all-star material because he wasn't voted to the all-star game that year. can't remember exactly who was in the east that year, im confident that the east was weaker than the west.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dp


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The top state income tax rate in California is 10.55%.There is no state income tax in Florida or Texas.Therefore the MLE in Houston is 10% more in your pocket than it would be in LAL.Same thing with Odom.If the Lakers offer him 10 million and the Heat offer him 9 million it's the same thing when he cashes the check...Actually it's a little more.Either way the important thing to Odom is the length of the deal.If you want to sign him you have to give him five year.That's the long and short of it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no it's not.. it's half of CA's top state income taxes because if odom played in miami he'd still have to pay taxes on road games. and it's also prorated, so ti's not quite 10.3%.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> What more does he have to accomplish? He won a championship playing 30 minutes a game...basically starter minutes.


A larger role on a contending squad possibly or just starting in the NBA? AI's complex of not coming off the bench is extreme but there's a different between being a starter and coming off the bench regardless of minutes no matter how you look at it. It might be a bit egotistical but it's not far fetched.

Besides, as soon as Buss took the offer off the table and wasn't ready to go out of his way for Lamar while two other teams were. Can't blame a guy for wanting to feel appreciated.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

stevemc said:


> Besides, as soon as Buss took the offer off the table and wasn't ready to go out of his way for Lamar while two other teams were. Can't blame a guy for wanting to feel appreciated.


the rumor is that buss got pissed at lamar and his agent because he gave LO the highest offer that any team could give, and LO and co. ignored him (i think it was about a week) while they pursued contracts with other teams.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> A larger role on a contending squad possibly or just starting in the NBA? AI's complex of not coming off the bench is extreme but there's a different between being a starter and coming off the bench regardless of minutes no matter how you look at it. It might be a bit egotistical but it's not far fetched.


This is about money. If it was about minutes he would already be gone. If anything his minutes are going to go down next season as a Laker.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This isn't The Price is Right where you outbid your opponent by one dollar and you win. You give him the 5th year or you risk losing him because the money is nearly identical and Miami is offering a starting spot. It's that simple. Stop trying to complicate matters. Top free agents get 5 year deals.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

afobisme said:


> the rumor is that buss got pissed at lamar and his agent because he gave LO the highest offer that any team could give, and LO and co. ignored him (i think it was about a week) while they pursued contracts with other teams.


They could have offered a longer deal is what the hang up seems to be. Notice Miami is offering a 5 year deal.



> This is about money. If it was about minutes he would already be gone. If anything his minutes are going to go down next season as a Laker.


You're right, it usually is more so than anything else but Wade making a statement today can't hurt.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> This isn't The Price is Right where you outbid your opponent by one dollar and you win. You give him the 5th year or you risk losing him because the money is nearly identical and Miami is offering a starting spot. It's that simple. Stop trying to complicate matters. Top free agents get 5 year deals.


If a starting role is what he wants, then he would already be gone.

He is using the Heat to get a higher offer from the Lakers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If a starting role is what he wants, then he would already be gone.
> 
> He is using the Heat to get a higher offer from the Lakers.


Duh.

You guys can have him at any time you want if you give him the 5th year. You still may get him for 4 years, but then it becomes a contest. 

He's not getting anything over $3 million in 4 years time at the end of that Lakers deal. Hell, I'm being generous there. He will probably have to take a vet minimum at the end of that deal because he will be 34. So if you add a $3 million deal to the end of that Lakers contract his 5 year gross will be 39 million versus our 5 years 34 million, tax free, then it's close. He knows all this. He and his agent have considered this and that's why he's gonna pump you guys for some more. 

5 years 42 million is fair and works for both teams.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> 5 years 42 million is fair and works for both teams.


We will get him for less.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Duh.
> 
> You guys can have him at any time you want if you give him the 5th year. You still may get him for 4 years, but then it becomes a contest.
> 
> ...


he doesn't know all this, mainly because it's wrong.

you're saying by the time he's 34, LO is not NBA material. like his game is going to drop off 110%. simply put, you're overstating the situation to make it fit with what you want to happen.

and again, the difference in taxes is going to be about 5%. you keep overstating that 5%, when it's not as much as you're making it to be. so let's do the math.. you say he's going to gross 39 million with the lakers, less 5% = $37.05, which is $3 million more than what miami is offering.

let's say odom takes the 4/36 deal... that's 36 x .95 = 34.2 million, so basically LO makes the same in 4 uyears with LA vs. 5 with the heat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HB said:


> ^Exactly. He's accomplished what he needs to. He won a championship. He should go the Ariza route and go where the money is at. This is his final big contract, might as well get the best out of it. If he does leave LA, huge, huge blow.


The whole point is that the money is with the Lakers - the Heat are offering him the same total $$$ over more years. All he has to do is be able to sign one more contract for any money at all when he's 33 and he'll be making more money by signing with LA this summer. Odom won't be able to get a contract in four years? Please...look at Rasheed Wallace. Look at Antonio McDyess. And don't tell me that those situations don't apply to Odom because Dice and Sheed rely on their size and Odom relies on his agility, "which will be gone by then". No. Odom relies on his length - that will still be there. 33 isn't even that damned old. He doesn't have any lingering foot, back or knee problems - there is no reason to believe he'll be "washed up" in four years. None. I'm sure Lamar will be able to get at least a 2yr/$8m deal from someone. 

He's still going to play 30mpg with the Lakers, and get many crunch time minutes. Being a 6th man clearly doesn't bother him. If it did, he would have accepted Miami's offer already.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> no it's not.. it's half of CA's top state income taxes because if odom played in miami he'd still have to pay taxes on road games. and it's also prorated, so ti's not quite 10.3%.


It's 10.3% on everything he makes over a million dollars, and there are six road games in the state of California. Beyond that the continuing budget crisis out there is as sure a guarantee as you'll get that the millionaire's tax will be going up.

EDIT: Also, unless California is unique in the US, and I doubt that they are, then out-of-state income is still going to be taxed, just at a lower rate.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The whole point is that the money is with the Lakers - the Heat are offering him the same total $$$ over more years. All he has to do is be able to sign one more contract for any money at all when he's 33 and he'll be making more money by signing with LA this summer. Odom won't be able to get a contract in four years? Please...look at Rasheed Wallace. Look at Antonio McDyess. And don't tell me that those situations don't apply to Odom because Dice and Sheed rely on their size and Odom relies on his agility, "which will be gone by then". No. Odom relies on his length - that will still be there. 33 isn't even that damned old. He doesn't have any lingering foot, back or knee problems - there is no reason to believe he'll be "washed up" in four years. None. I'm sure Lamar will be able to get at least a 2yr/$8m deal from someone.
> 
> He's still going to play 30mpg with the Lakers, and get many crunch time minutes. Being a 6th man clearly doesn't bother him. If it did, he would have accepted Miami's offer already.


How is he going to play 30mpg if Bynum, Gasol and Artest are all healthy?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

afobisme said:


> he doesn't know all this, mainly because it's wrong.
> 
> you're saying by the time he's 34, LO is not NBA material. like his game is going to drop off 110%. simply put, you're overstating the situation to make it fit with what you want to happen.
> 
> ...


Didn't I just say in the post you quoted that if you go out on a limb and assume he gets a $3 million deal after his 4 years are up it would be _close_ to the Heat's deal? 34 million versus 39 million, 5 million difference. Tax probably makes it a 3 million difference. 3 million is not significantly large for him not to leverage/consider leaving. This isn't The Price is Right. You don't get to bid one dollar higher and then pronounce him stupid if he doesn't take the deal. The contracts are so close that you have to give him a 5th year or you may lose him. You echo this is every single post and you basically repeat everything I say in every post that I don't even know what you're arguing.

And didn't Jerry Buss try out his Clint Eastwood impression and say that the deal is off the table? So your owner basically has to eat his own words and give him that deal AT WORST just to compete with the deal we're presenting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Also, Rasheed Wallace was 34 this year and he only got the midlevel and he was a starter. Odom would be a bench player on the Lakers. Four years from now, playing off the bench, he could possibly only command a 1.5 million vet minimum (probably what it would be at that time).

Then it becomes 5 years 37.5 million versus 5 years 34 million. That's before taxes.


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Also, Rasheed Wallace was 34 this year and he only got the midlevel and he was a starter. Odom would be a bench player on the Lakers. Four years from now, playing off the bench, he could possibly only command a 1.5 million vet minimum (probably what it would be at that time).
> 
> Then it becomes 5 years 37.5 million versus 5 years 34 million. That's before taxes.


Beware of what you wish for James Posey!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Buss must be a very principled man to basically tell Odom we dont want you anymore. That might cost them a championship right there.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Buss must be a very principled man to basically tell Odom we dont want you anymore. That might cost them a championship right there.


Seriously, both are being stubborn about it but honestly Buss is the bigger ***. You won't catch any non-Laker fan saying otherwise.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh, reports are.. LO contacted dr. buss. if he can get a 4/36 offer again, i think LO will take it. 



stevemc said:


> Seriously, both are being stubborn about it but honestly Buss is the bigger ***. You won't catch any non-Laker fan saying otherwise.


that's misleading, since non-laker fans includes laker haters.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

afobisme said:


> eh, reports are.. LO contacted dr. buss. if he can get a 4/36 offer again, i think LO will take it.


I really think he want's that 5th year or 4 years for 40+ after all this fuss. Otherwise it really wasn't worth the pages of this thread or the few headlines we got this week.



> that's misleading, since non-laker fans includes laker haters.


It's only hate when you're blind to subjective opinions. Otherwise it's the otherside of the coin.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so you're saying all non-laker fans are not bias haters? i know i'm not being bias when i say that the lakers were offering him a better contract than any other team out there in the market, and LO refused.. so if anyone's an *** or greedy, it's LO's side. 

yes, i agree with you, the contract issues were about the length... but LO's probably realized by now that he can't get more from any other team except portland, and portland doesn't want him. a credible source (local tv news reporter) says LO has reached out to buss without his agent. don't you think it's quite funny that LO decides to do this after paul millsap's deal was matched by utah? he probably didn't get the anticipated call from portland, so then it was game over for LO. still a mystery to me why portland doesn't want LO, and especially why they prefer millsap over him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

afobisme said:


> so you're saying all non-laker fans are not bias haters? i know i'm not being bias when i say that the lakers were offering him a better contract than any other team out there in the market, and LO refused.. so if anyone's an *** or greedy, it's LO's side.


He's a borderline all-star and key part of the teams success. Generally players make their paydays after they help a team win a championship with other teams. If a team wants to keep the guy they should make the extra effort not make the player do so IMO.



> yes, i agree with you, the contract issues were about the length... but LO's probably realized by now that he can't get more from any other team except portland, and portland doesn't want him. a credible source (local tv news reporter) says LO has reached out to buss without his agent. don't you think it's quite funny that LO decides to do this after paul millsap's deal was matched by utah? he probably didn't get the anticipated call from portland, so then it was game over for LO.


I go back to him being a ***** if he can't stand up to Buss and let the headlines roll about how the Lakers are in trouble with out him until Buss caves. We got all summer, what's the rush?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

stevemc said:


> He's a borderline all-star and key part of the teams success. Generally players make their paydays after they help a team win a championship with other teams. If a team wants to keep the guy they should make the extra effort not make the player do so IMO.


well, i think buss is sort of pissed because he's offered LO a lot more than any other team could, and LO and his agent decide to do what they did. buss should lighten up a bit though, if the other rumors are true (says that buss won't even negotiate with LO anymore).

oh, and he's not really a borderline all-star to me. he has the ability to be one, but his mentality is too weak.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

afobisme said:


> oh, and he's not really a borderline all-star to me. he has the ability to be one, but his mentality is too weak.


He showed glimmers of this player we both speak of with Miami next to Wade.This is probably why so many Heat fans are all bout his return. He's a glue guy, he does everything good enough to fit what every you need at the time. It's why he should be getting a contract that respect this despite his age.

As a Mavs fan, to see him and Dirk work a pick and roll would be like one of Don Nelson's wet dreams With two 7' versatile bigs in the front court. That seems out of the question at this point. Still a decent play to at least thrown our name up there to drive up the price, if anything, on a commodity this offseason who helps you win games regardless of less than all star type stats.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom's reportedly contacted dr. Buss directly. Bravo, Lamar, bravo! Get the deal done!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HB said:


> How is he going to play 30mpg if Bynum, Gasol and Artest are all healthy?


Well Artest's health doesn't have anything to do with Odom playing, as Lamar never (and I mean never) plays SF. He is a PF on the Lakers. Really, he is a PF in the NBA.

He'll get close to 30mpg because whenever Gasol or Bynum isn't in, he is. The Lakers are going to blow out a lot of teams next year if Lamar comes back - he'll get minutes. That won't be an issue.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

There's a poll on CBS sportsline on who you would rather have on your team: Lamar Odom vs Carlos Boozer: Odom is winning the poll 51% to 49%. BTW< if I had to choose I would take Carlos Boozer. Thoughts?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

f22egl said:


> There's a poll on CBS sportsline on who you would rather have on your team: Lamar Odom vs Carlos Boozer: Odom is winning the poll 51% to 49%. BTW< if I had to choose I would take Carlos Boozer. Thoughts?


Boozer has played only 3 healthy seasons out of 7 yet, he commands top dollar. Hasn't led anyone to anywhere. I don't get it. I take Odom. 

For all you people out there who say "just give him the money!", this is why you don't. When its all said and done he has to come to the Lakers...not the other way around. 

It's all about patience.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Both Millsap and Boozer are better than Odom. Millsap brings it every day. Boozer is one of the top PF when he is healthy. Both are a lot more consistent than Odom and work the low post better, Boozer also has a significantly better jump shot. In specific situations Odom may be a better defender than Millsap and Boozer, but otherwise both are better than him IMO. Especially Boozer.

Odom's game hasn't improved at all since he joined the league. With regards to the Mavs, he's a good player, but he won't be any good in a pick and roll because a) he still has a mediocre jumpshot b) he has a tendency to get offensive fouls whenever he drives to the hoop.


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

Lamar has not come anywhere close to fulfilling his potential. His unwillingness to work on his weaknesses is near legendary. For example, his jump shot. And, there's his unwillingness to dribble right. And then there's his overall work ethic in general. He is without a doubt a classic under-achiever, but his athleticism, wingspan and height, make him a valuable commodity nonetheless. 



KennethTo said:


> Both Millsap and Boozer are better than Odom. Millsap brings it every day. Boozer is one of the top PF when he is healthy. Both are a lot more consistent than Odom and work the low post better, Boozer also has a significantly better jump shot. In specific situations Odom may be a better defender than Millsap and Boozer, but otherwise both are better than him IMO. Especially Boozer.
> 
> Odom's game hasn't improved at all since he joined the league. With regards to the Mavs, he's a good player, but he won't be any good in a pick and roll because a) he still has a mediocre jumpshot b) he has a tendency to get offensive fouls whenever he drives to the hoop.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm hoping Odom signs with the Heat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Latest LA Times article says what many suspected: the 4th year that the Lakers offered was a team option with only $3m guaranteed - that was why it was either a 3yr/$30m or 4yr/$36m deal. If the Lakers make the 4th year guaranteed, Odom will sign. Too bad Jerry Buss is a stubborn old git.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't see why odom doesn't do it. say the lakers do cut him.. that's $3 million, plus he could sign for the MLE with some other team (i doubt his game would regress that much by the time he's 33). that works out to be about $8.8 million. almost works out to be almost the same. 

maybe dr. buss can meet in the middle somewhere. something like 4/$34 million.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tomorrow is the day - Boozer trade, Odom signs, Heat will be back.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why tomorrow? if it's going to happen, i don't think it's going to be soon. utah has plenty of time to ship boozer out, and LO has plenty of time to sign a contract with a team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> *Both Millsap and Boozer are better than Odom.* Millsap brings it every day. Boozer is one of the top PF when he is healthy. Both are a lot more consistent than Odom and work the low post better, Boozer also has a significantly better jump shot. In specific situations Odom may be a better defender than Millsap and Boozer, but otherwise both are better than him IMO. Especially Boozer.
> 
> Odom's game hasn't improved at all since he joined the league. With regards to the Mavs, he's a good player, but he won't be any good in a pick and roll because a) he still has a mediocre jumpshot b) he has a tendency to get offensive fouls whenever he drives to the hoop.


Hell no


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Goomba said:


> I'm hoping Odom signs with the Heat.


haslem,cook for odom and we have a deal.


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

Boozer and Odom are very different players. Boozer is at his best in the half court posting up. Lamar makes his presence known free wheeling in the open court. Boozer brings a great work ethic. Lamar shows up or not based upon the timing of his sugar rush. 

Ultimately, Odom is a great fit right now, although his productivity will decline as a result of declining athleticism. Plus, the Lakers don't need a PF since they've got a great one already. No need to replace a 7 foot PF in his prime, who's still improving, with an injury prone PF who's only 6'8".


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think LO will age fine, since his game isn't about how high he can jump or fast he can run. it's abought his length and ball handling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> haslem,cook for odom and we have a deal.


Haslem is the main piece of the Boozer trade, so that won't happen.

We don't need to sign & trade for him, and I don't think we would...he's coming for the MLE or he's going back to LA.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The lack of any news on what's going on with this is frustrating.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

In his one year in Miami, he averaged 17 ppg, 9+ rpg, and like 4-5 apg.

He is a great player and the Lakers are lucky he isn't a headcase. He sat on the bench and took only 2-4 shots per game so Kobe could win his ring while he shot 25 shots per game at a low 40% clip.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> In his one year in Miami, he averaged 17 ppg, 9+ rpg, and like 4-5 apg.
> 
> He is a great player and the Lakers are lucky he isn't a headcase. He sat on the bench and took only 2-4 shots per game so Kobe could win his ring while he shot 25 shots per game at a low 40% clip.


Didn't Kobe win Lamar a ring as well though? Maybe I'm reading your post incorrectly, but you make it sound as though Lamar Odom got Kobe a ring out of the goodness of his own heart.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Didn't Kobe win Lamar a ring as well though? Maybe I'm reading your post incorrectly, but you make it sound as though Lamar Odom got Kobe a ring out of the goodness of his own heart.


The Memphis Grizzlies gave both of them rings when they traded Gasol for a bag of chips.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I really want to see Boozer & Odom end up in Miami. The eastern conference playoffs next year will be mother****ing awesome with four legit contenders in the playoff pool. Even Atlanta's presence insures a ****ing great first round series, followed by two rounds of absolute war before the NBA finals.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> In his one year in Miami, he averaged 17 ppg, 9+ rpg, and like 4-5 apg.
> 
> He is a great player and the Lakers are lucky he isn't a headcase. He sat on the bench and took only 2-4 shots per game so Kobe could win his ring while he shot 25 shots per game at a low 40% clip.


damn, your posts are so ridiculous. you're one of the most bias posters in the history of this forum. so ridiculous that you distort the stats. i mean seriously, stating stats is objective as the sky is blue, but you can't even get that right. i also find it quite odd that you get the numbers right only when it supports your argument.

lamar averaged about 9 shots in 30 minutes per game. as for kobe, 46.7% is not a low clip, and he took about 21 shots per game.. which i'm sure you'll conveniently forget is less than dwyane's average by 1 shot per game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> In his one year in Miami, he averaged 17 ppg, 9+ rpg, and like 4-5 apg.


And once upon a time Tracie McGreedy led the league in scoring. True!


> He is a great player


He is? 


> and the Lakers are lucky he isn't a headcase.


He isn't?


> He sat on the bench and took only 2-4 shots per game so Kobe could win his ring while he shot 25 shots per game at a low 40% clip.


Actually, in the *real world*, Odumb took close to 10 shots a game in the Finals.

Man, you're so easy your posts are dangerous close to be considered soliciting.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lol why do you guys keep responding to him? seriously? you guys know he's just pulling everyone's legs to get attention when it comes to kobe matter. its the same, old baiting trick from little richards. the kid will post some of the most ridiculous stats/numbers and you guys fall for it.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> In his one year in Miami, he averaged 17 ppg, 9+ rpg, and like 4-5 apg.
> 
> He is a great player and* the Lakers are lucky he isn't a headcase.* He sat on the bench and took only 2-4 shots per game so Kobe could win his ring while he shot 25 shots per game at a low 40% clip.


 :rofl2:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> lol why do you guys keep responding to him? seriously? you guys know he's just pulling everyone's legs to get attention when it comes to kobe matter. its the same, old baiting trick from little richards. the kid will post some of the most ridiculous stats/numbers and you guys fall for it.


I want him to come back. ChrisRichards fills R-Stars life with meaning and purpose.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I want him to come back. ChrisRichards fills R-Stars life with meaning and purpose.


you got your wish. i actually want to see him back for one purpose. it was great how you owned him on the ebb forum. go canada :canada:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I really want to see Boozer & Odom end up in Miami. The eastern conference playoffs next year will be mother****ing awesome with four legit contenders in the playoff pool. Even Atlanta's presence insures a ****ing great first round series, followed by two rounds of absolute war before the NBA finals.


I'd love for us to get both, and Atlanta in the 1st round. We owe them something for this past post-season.

We also have Mark Blount's 8 mil. expiring to use in February, that could land another piece (post player, point guard, or more depth)


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

Lamar loves L.A. He'll re-sign. I can't second guess Buss' judgement one bit. They're the most successful franchise in the assoc. Buss'll even send Kobe's old azz out to pasture once it's time too. No mercy!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

So, the video of the negotiations with Buss and the lakers finally leaked:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmpM_ddhGs


interesting to say the least.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

O2K said:


> So, the video of the negotiations with Buss and the lakers finally leaked:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGmpM_ddhGs
> 
> ...




Not bad. 



> Drew Gooden is too stupid to run the triange


:laugh:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Interesting developments.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

article says LO returns to lakers, but not exactly what the terms are.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Why do people mention **** with out links or mentioning sources? Waste of time and posts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Which Laker fan site is going to step up today and say they have sources that tell them Lamar agreed to a deal?

It's strange nobody is making "news" today! Sooner or later they might be right!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yahoo sports is reporting that LO is leaning towards accepting the Heat's offer. Can you say trouble in Hollywood?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

HB said:


> Yahoo sports is reporting that LO is leaning towards accepting the Heat's offer. Can you say trouble in Hollywood?


Link?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh thats too much hassle, but anywhoo

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-odomheat072509&prov=yhoo


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope this is true, I really, really want to see the EC playoffs be an all-out war next year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If the Heat signed Odom, what would that mean for Beasley? They're both PF's that have trouble defending the SF position


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

By not matching Moon, its clear they intend on playing Beasley or Odom at that position. I'd think Odom an get away with SF in the East.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> If the Heat signed Odom, what would that mean for Beasley? They're both PF's that have trouble defending the SF position


Even better, what happens if we get Lamar and Boozer? lol

But Odom and Beasley would be interchangeable at the forward positions, they would just guard whoever their better match-up is.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Serious blow to LA. If true, I dont see them beating any of the big 3 out east... San Antonio, might even be better than them.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

The Heat haven't made any progress with free-agent forward Lamar Odom, according to The Palm Beach Post.

Odom has reportedly resumed talks with the Lakers about a new deal, and he is widely expected to return to Los Angeles


-----------------------------------------------
at the same time you have reports like the one above...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> lamar is a dumbo and a hypocrite if he signs with the heat.


A hypocrite? Buss pulled the offer, which was mistake #1. Obviously, Odom already felt low-balled if he wasn't returning calls... For Buss to pull the offer shows LO that you dont think you need him or you think you're above him. Buss screwed this up. You dont pull a stunt like that unless you're prepared to let LO walk....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really hope he stays, our bench will be pathetic without him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Money or Glory?

:thinking:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lynx said:


> Money or Glory?
> 
> :thinking:


He can have both if he stays in L.A.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Apparently not for him.

If money wasn't the case, he would have been signed on the deal offered by the Lakers by now.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> A hypocrite? Buss pulled the offer, which was mistake #1. Obviously, Odom already felt low-balled if he wasn't returning calls... For Buss to pull the offer shows LO that you dont think you need him or you think you're above him. Buss screwed this up. You dont pull a stunt like that unless you're prepared to let LO walk....


yeah, you're right, thats why i edited my post but it was too late obviously. he's still a dummy though if he goes to miami when wade himself is not even guaranteed to stay w/ the heat.




staying with the defending champs is still a better decision imo, but im not the one signing the contract.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> yeah, you're right, thats why i edited my post but it was too late obviously. he's still a dummy though if he goes to miami when wade himself is not even guaranteed to stay w/ the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. 

Niether side is really holding any cards here tho(IMO). I know you're a Laker fan so you're attached and you think LO is dumb to leave. But from LO's perspective, he knows that signing him significantly increases your chances of repeating and there's no one else like him on the market... LA knows that they can offer him the most money, and Odom would love a 5yr/45-50mil deal, which is probably why he's playing hardball here back at LA and hasnt singed w/ Miami yet(dont expect him to wait around too long tho). Both sides need each other to get what they want, and both sides know it. Just as much as you can say LO is dumb for not settling for a deal, one could also say LA is just as dumb for not just giving him the extra year for a 5yr deal and sealing this off. 

If Orlando could offer Hedo 5yr/45, why cant LA offer Odom the same?? Hedo is no better than Odom.... If Hedo can get 5yr/53mil, why can Odom get 5yr/45 mil!? Just give him the damn 5th year, or dont surprised to see him walk. It's about principles here and LA isnt really taking care of Odom here. They low-balling him.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Lakers should sign Hakim Warrick.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> True.
> 
> Niether side is really holding any cards here tho(IMO). I know you're a Laker fan so you're attached and you think LO is dumb to leave. But from LO's perspective, he knows that signing him significantly increases your chances of repeating and there's no one else like him on the market... LA knows that they can offer him the most money, and Odom would love a 5yr/45-50mil deal, which is probably why he's playing hardball here back at LA and hasnt singed w/ Miami yet(dont expect him to wait around too long tho). Both sides need each other to get what they want, and both sides know it. Just as much as you can say LO is dumb for not settling for a deal, one could also say LA is just as dumb for not just giving him the extra year for a 5yr deal and sealing this off.
> 
> If Orlando could offer Hedo 5yr/45, why cant LA offer Odom the same?? Hedo is no better than Odom.... If Hedo can get 5yr/53mil, why can Odom get 5yr/45 mil!? Just give him the damn 5th year, or dont surprised to see him walk. It's about principles here and LA isnt really taking care of Odom here. They low-balling him.


pretty much. i could see the financial concern that's holding all these talks into materialzing. honestly i dont care how much lux tax buss will pay out, but its a pretty steep price for a player coming off the bench, but at the same time, it pays to be a champion in this league.


i just hope this does'nt turn out to be a much uglier negotiation. buss is generous and imo has been the leagues best owner this decade but at the same time he does have a short fuse when it comes to dealing with difficult agents and/or players. if he can easily brush off a player like shaq, i dont see him having any problem disregarding a role player like lamar. i hope that's not case here, because without lamar, LA's chance of even reaching the finals is not too promising.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

King George said:


> Lakers should sign Hakim Warrick.


harrick is not a PF. he's not going to give LA anything other than a few highlight reels, he's tremendously underweight for his position. id go with joe smith instead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No matter who the Lakers sign, if its not Lamar Odom or David Lee, its not good enough. SA's bench is deepr, so are the Nuggets. Odom was the Laker's trump card and once he is gone, they lost a big advantage in that conference. I wont even compare their bench to that of the Cavs, Celts and Magic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HB said:


> No matter who the Lakers sign, if its not Lamar Odom or David Lee, its not good enough. SA's bench is deepr, so are the Nuggets. Odom was the Laker's trump card and once he is gone, they lost a big advantage in that conference. I wont even compare their bench to that of the Cavs, Celts and Magic.


A lot depends on the development of Bynum, how well Artest meshes with the Lakers, and of course who they get to fill the sixth man role. David Lee would be an outstanding replacement.


----------

